
How can you launch a Kickstarter for an Android reader for $10k? - tomcam
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/479880611/e-pad-the-e-ink-android-tablet
======
tomcam
This apparently worthy Kickstarter is a 10.3" E-ink tablet that's also a
functioning Android that also has a drawing surface that also has software to
handle annotations and sketches.

I wish this project the best. I will probably purchase one when they become
widely available. But I literally cannot imagine how you could launch this for
$10K even if the thing were available in close to final form on Alibaba. Just
the paperwork, let alone QA, marketing, and software integration and testing,
would seem to cost far more than $10,000.

What am I missing? Because if this is credible I would be thrilled to take a
product of this caliber to market myself; I could come up with the $10K on my
own and not risk others' money.

Not trying to be facetious, nor am I trying to divert a nickel from the
Kickstarter. I honestly want to know how to launch an Android of any kind,
much less with this kind of hardware interface, for ten thousand bucks.

~~~
coughlanio
A surprising amount of Kickstarters are already funded, or at least, partly
funded before starting their crowdfunding. I know of one case first hand that
had secured X amount of funding based on the ability to secure Y amount of
crowdfunding. So, very possibly that's the case here. Some investors see it as
a way to prove there's at least some market for the product.

~~~
tomcam
D’oh! It’s massive free PR. Thank you.

